# Lidia Mordkovich



## PlaySalieri

It gives me great sadness to report that this great violinist is seriously ill in hospital (in the UK). She has been in hospital since Jan and is in quite a poor state. She is 69. 

I mention this because if there is anyone out there who knows Lidia, and would be prepared to visit her in hospital, it would be much appreciated. 

Send me a message if you need any more details.


----------



## PlaySalieri

As many of you may have seen in the news - Lidia died on 9th Dec 2014 of cancer. She had spent the last months of her life with her family. She was one of the great violinists of the 20th C - but probably did not get the recognition she deserved. RIP


----------



## GKC

Did not know she was ill. Recently listened to her Bruch and Bach. Requiescat in Pace.


----------

